# Subs or just good speakers?



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

I want a good system with minimal weight gains. I'm not into the whole "Lets rattle my car to pieces" thing, i just want a good, clean sounding system with great midrange and decent but much better than stock bass. Weight is a big issue for me cause im NA. The car is a '96 200sx SE-R.


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

You could get a nice set of 6x9's that will give you a good amount of bass and have good midrange or you could custom install 8 inch subs in your doors with a nice set of tweeters and 6x9's in the back. 

Just my $.02


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Get some good front speakers first, then see if you need a sub on top of that. You'll definitely need deadening on the front doors though to get any kind of response out of the speakers.


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

Ive got 4 Inifinity Kappas 62.5i, they are 225. They work good enough, and in my opinion are better than subs. They sound cleaner. But if you wanna put out alot of base, good speakers and a good amp are good enough to do the trick.

My Setup->

4x Infinity 62.5i Kappa (225watt)
Pioneer Headunit
Infinity Tweeters
Audiobahn 4 channel amp, 400watt (100x4)


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> Get some good front speakers first, then see if you need a sub on top of that. You'll definitely need deadening on the front doors though to get any kind of response out of the speakers.


I must agree. The #1 upgrade that will give you better response is to upgrade your stock speakers. You could do a 6.5" component set in the front doors, and then for some rear fill try a 5.25 or 6.5" coax speaker. If its clean sound you are looking for in subs, get either an 8 or 10 sub, in a sealed box. This will produce tighter, quicker bass. For the speakers, look into a company called CDT. Thier is a website, www.thezeb.com, who is fully authorized, fully warrantied, and is selling a CDT 6.5" component set for $149 shipped to your door. They also have great pricing on the coax speakers, along with great pricing on other brands of amps and head units. Hifonics makes great amps for the price, and I would recommend their Zues series.

Sound deadening, I use RaamMat60 in my Silverado truck, did the entire insides with about 120 sq feet, multiple layers on floorboards and front doors. Its excellent stuff and costs $79 for a 60 foot roll.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

I gotta disagree on the whole rear speaker thing. Rear speakers do nothign but drag your soundstage to the back and degrade the sound quality

If you want good sound, Get a good pair of Components and a good amp to power them. What kind of budget are you on? How much do you have to spend so i can make some recommendations


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> I gotta disagree on the whole rear speaker thing. Rear speakers do nothign but drag your soundstage to the back and degrade the sound quality
> 
> If you want good sound, Get a good pair of Components and a good amp to power them. What kind of budget are you on? How much do you have to spend so i can make some recommendations


Funny, cause I dont run any rear fill on my system in my Silverado, but then again mine incorporates a sub. He might not use a sub, then what?

But yeah, if you were to go with a sub, then save the $$ on the rear fill and spend it on the comps in front. 

EDIT: For some reason I was stuck on that he had a Pathfinder, now that I realize its a 2 door coupe....yeah, no rear fill needed. 

FYI here is my Silverado system:
///Alpine 9815 
DynAudio 240gt 6.5" components in front doors
DLS Ultimate A3 for Dyns
Image Dynamics IDQ 10
DLS Ultimate A3 for subs
120 ft2 of RaamMat 60 deadening
Stinger wiring
Optima yellow top


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I agree with the general idea of steer away from the sub, until you know what your tops sound like. I have some Diamond Audio coaxs (midgrade system build) and am waiting on the amp to come in. Right now they are just powered by my headunit and have very decent low end extension without distortion. The quality and amplification of the top will determine what else is needed on the bottom.

Punkrocka is right, rear speakers tend to severely pull the sound stage back. However, if 4 speakers in stock location is a dream of yours, a few things can compensate.

#1 Lower level to the rear.
#2 Bandpass the rears and remove the treble.
#3 ~50 milliseconds of delay to the rears works well too. Some headunits will 
do this (Eclipse).


----------



## saga_child (Apr 13, 2004)

Coheed said:


> I want a good system with minimal weight gains. I'm not into the whole "Lets rattle my car to pieces" thing, i just want a good, clean sounding system with great midrange and decent but much better than stock bass. Weight is a big issue for me cause im NA. The car is a '96 200sx SE-R.




hey i got a '97 200sx se-r and I live in slc also, weird, anyway, what i did was put pionner ts-d690r in the back, they are 6x9, and the pioneer ts-d170r in the front, fiddled around a little with my stereo and they sounds pretty nice. You can see what the speakers look like on pioneerelectronics.com, be warned though installing them requires lots of time and quite a bit of modification. Also having the tools for the job helps a ton.


----------

